# Can anyone recommend any cycling clubs in the Preston / Leyland area?



## pauldavisonsafc (28 Sep 2009)

morning all - can anyone recommend a cycling club in the Preston/Leyland area. I'm currently doing sportives and getting out on my own (about 150 miles a week). Not interested in racing just enjoy long rides.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2009)

I'm thinking about joining the Ribble Valley CRC - http://www.ribblevalleycrc.com/ or there is the Preston Wheelers - http://www.prestonwheelers.com/. TBH I don't know much about either except I did the RVCC Audax on Sunday and everyone was friendly enough


----------



## pauldavisonsafc (29 Sep 2009)

cheers for that Paul - both of them look good.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2009)

If you ever fancy a ride we could meet up


----------



## punkypossum (6 Oct 2009)

Garstang Cycling Club - not quite in Preston, but very, very friendly!

http://www.garstangcyclingclub.net/home.html

The Preston Wheelers are mainly for time-trials...


----------



## waffle (11 Oct 2009)

any reccomendations for ondon? so may that its hard to decide where to go


----------



## waffle (11 Oct 2009)

.


----------



## Rassendyll (12 Oct 2009)

London - it's a big place.

Where are you and what do you want to do. Slow and steady, fast and racy... ? Give us something to work with here


----------



## davidg (16 Oct 2009)

West London, new to road cycling, getting fitter!?


----------



## PastyPower (16 Oct 2009)

On the Preston front, Lancashire Road Club often meet as a secondary point at Ribble Bridge around 10.00am including this Sunday.


----------



## Rassendyll (16 Oct 2009)

davidg said:


> West London, new to road cycling, getting fitter!?



There's Kingston Wheelers, depending on how far west you are. Not ridden with them myself but I've seen people at events and they seem to have a fair range of ages and abilities and be pretty friendly.

Or if you are that way inclined there's Willesden CC, one of the biggest audax clubs. They do road and other cycling though audax is what they're best known for.

Of course you could do laps of Richmond Park with London Dynamo but of you're new to road cycling that might not be the best place to start.


----------



## ridelikeapro (16 Oct 2009)

*Cycling Clubs in West London:* 
Check out *The Gregarios Superclub Ciclista*... rides every Sunday starting in Bushey http://www.gregarios.co.uk
.... also if you want a laugh check out the mad film clip on the Gregarios site, then link "Sunday rider wins tour stage!"


----------



## davidg (17 Oct 2009)

cheers. I am in Ealing...was going to pop along to a Willesdon club night at some stage...

also have heard okay things about Twickenham, not that they bothered answering my email inquiring!


----------

